
Google addresses Huawei ban and warns customers not to sideload apps - salemh
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/21/21147919/google-addresses-huawei-services-ban-android-trump-sideload-apps
======
simonblack
Every Huawei customer who doesn't sideload Google apps is one more customer
that Google loses.

The Chinese market alone is larger than all of the West.

First Rule in Business: "Never turn away a paying customer."

